# A staggering spherical panorama



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This is one of the most amazing panoramas I have ever seen.

If you want to be 'gob smacked' sit back & click here

EDIT:
I did NOT create the image (I have the same camera but not the same talent!)

the author/artist/photographer, Julian Kalmar, states:


> -1200 raw pics Canon 5D MK II FL 100mm -> 310 for full sphere
> 
> -exposure between 15 sec. and 1/2 sec
> 
> ...


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is a amazing image.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, I'm definitely gob-smacked!!! The level of detail at maximum zoom is terrific, you can even see the hairline-cracks in the plasterwork ray: ray: ray:


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

That is seriously cool. Well worth the effort i'd sayray:ray:ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

As is the norm the borwser on my work PC crashed when I visited the link. But based on the other posts I gotta see this!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you bet you need to see this .. like the others said the definition leaves one speechless 

getting all that to the same light level must have been a mammoth task on its own!

Just when you think that you've reached that Digital point where everything goes "squarish" it refocuses and you have a crystal clear picture!!

I thought I had patience but that guy must be something else!

nice thread Don.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am trying to get to grips and understand the technique - My golly its complex!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Don take it slowly .. it's mind boggling .. and apart from that I see no tripod feet, no wires, no aliens reflected in the windows .. just how he got all those photos without using something to hold the camera in the exact same height and position is beyond me .. and to get such detail from that distance .. when zoomed in .. that's more than mind boggling .. that's like wondering how they get those camera shots of the formula one which start out "up in the clouds", zoom down and then pan out horizontally to follow some driver on the circuit .. 

we have the technology .. don't try to understand too much ..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

My Firefox RAM usage shot up from 100mb to 950mb after zooming around the image for a few minutes. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

When you think it is a standard DSLR, albeit a pro version, it is still mind boggling.
The camera is the same as mine and a very similar lens (His 100~310mm) mine is 28 ~300mm..










In theory, I have the kit to do it. What I don't have is the skill!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I liked it and had great fun..... The room was spinning and I hadn't been drinking!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

all the thrills of the chase without the expense and the regrets :lol:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

In the next couple of weeks, I hope to post one of MY panos done in the same way! :wink:


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Let us know how you get on Donald.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It will be a flat one not a spherical as yet - one heck of a learning curve!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not to mention "time availability" 

I can't see you having a day to spare for an 8 hour shoot then a couple of months on the PC for editing and stitching .. even if you have "retired" :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That reminds me of a photo I took in the Pantheon in Rome . . I got there early when it opened one morning and with a wide angle lens, set the timer . . placed it in the middle of the dome pointing up and ran away so I would not be in the photo.

I had taken no more than ten steps when four guards nailed me . . they thought I had set a bomb or something and was running away . . 

We all got a few laughs as I pantomined my way thru an explanation with my poor Italian . . Bless their hearts . once they were satisfied with what I was doing, the held the tourists at bay while i did it again.

It was a great photo, but an even better story!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

So "were you in the picture" after all, then .. with friends ??? :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We were! . . blurred since it was a long exposure,


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You forgot to mention that it was STILL DARK :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's always dark in there . . except for the hole in the roof . . which dictates what time you can do a time exposure without the bright light wipeing out everything else. Quite a challenge with Kodachrome 64!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

C'mon you two, stop chatting & hijacking the thread....:grin:

I have just managed to create my first a scalable, cylindrical pano. Took some time to get the process done - 4 separate software programmes....

Click here to view - try zooming in!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice Don .. shame about those "lights" at number 15 and the the houses to the left .. I occasional get something similar when doing night shots and it only takes a small difference in focal length to get rid of it! I have no idea what it is that causes it just that the light catches the lens in a certain way and it's in the picture. I used to think it was moisture and cleaned my lens. However I had the same effect on other photo's without realising it, only to have taken a second picture in exactly the same spot but with slight zoom only to lose the effect.

Any ideas what caused it on your shots ?? (Apart from shooting into the light that is :grin


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is only a test! No 'after shoot enhancements' - shooting into the sun caused the 'lights' (lens flare) - the actual series of shots were done with the camera in vertical mode. It is made up from 18 images.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm surprised that you hadn't tweaked something .. but as a test even, it's looks pretty good, pretty damn good, if you'll pardon my French :laugh: 

thanks for reminding me of the technical term .. 

I had a god look in all the windows and figured you must have told the neighbours to keep out of sight, either that or they are used to you clicking away and hide anyway ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> I'm surprised that you hadn't tweaked something ...


You didn't actually believe me, did you? :grin:
It only had a little sharpen - I was keen to get it all stitched together.... Took a while as each frame was a 21megapixel one. 

I had to buy two licences for the s/w 

It will be a while before I get to grips with spherical panos - I need a pro pano head with two adjustable arms so that I can pivot on the front nodal point of the lens. I will have to save some of my pension.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Why do I get the impression that you're in for a long wait Don for those added extras .. better get a new prayer mat and start begging .. :laugh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice job Donald and you didn't run over while taking pictures in the middle of the street:grin:

If I tried that I'd be flattened by the second shot.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wink:

It's my birthday later this month - I live in hopes!

G'night :wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Nice job Donald and you didn't run over while taking pictures in the middle of the street:grin:
> 
> If I tried that I'd be flattened by the second shot.


As a matter of fact, I had just taken two frames when a delivery truck squeezed by. I had to wait for them to go before I could finish the shoot.

I'm definitely going up the wooden hilltop to the land of nod! G'night again!:wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I got the impression that you lived at a dead end .. Murphy playing his tricks again .. Good luck with your wish list. I just hope that Mrs Don has a short term memory problem and forgot that you just got your latest little gadget! Although it wouldn't be complete without the added extra's would it ?? Stops you from doing all that work you have lined up :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nicely done Donald ray:

The one nice thing with the lens-flare spots on digital cams, is that they're coloured, my 35mm camera only ever gave white blobs :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Very nicely done Donald ray:
> 
> The one nice thing with the lens-flare spots on digital cams, is that they're coloured, my 35mm camera only ever gave white blobs :grin:


Maybe you should have used colour film...:grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> I got the impression that you lived at a dead end .. Murphy playing his tricks again ..


Who says I don't? - I prefer to call it a 'cul-de-sac' rather than a 'dead end'!
:laugh:


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

Pure art in itself.


----------

